# New pilot shows for 2004



## Dave (Feb 4, 2004)

So, what is new?

There is *The 4400* for starters. 

A science fiction drama for USA network, which will screen in the US this summer. USA has ordered the pilot plus five additional episodes with Rene Echevarria (Star Trek TNG and DS9), Francis Ford Coppola and Maira Suro as executive producers.

Variety reported that the show is a mix of the X-Files and Party of Five.

It focuses on the return of 4,400 alien abuductees to Earth.

And WB apparently plan to remake *Lost in Space*.

I've been meaning to create a new mini-forum for this, but I didn't get around to it. Might do it today, but not much information on it since the announcement several months ago.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you think it is really happening?  There was another Lost in Space (TV) movie in various stages of production for several years, that seems to have been shelved already.

I kinda liked the remake movie, and would probably have watched a sequel.  I (as I have said so very many times on this forum) have gotten totally sick of remakes though - they seem to be churning them out for no good reason!

Haven't heard much about other 2004 pilots, apart from Stargate Atlantis of course!  Which should start shooting soon I think.

Will keep my ear to the ground for other shows...


----------



## Dave (Feb 4, 2004)

*Lost in Space*

According to FilmJerk WB have signed up to a pilot and five episodes. John Woo is set to direct, and casting is taking place right now:

http://www.filmjerk.com/nuke/article733.html


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2004)

A John Woo directed-pilot?  Interesting...  Should be good visually anyway.  I liked Doug Petrie's work on Buffy, so that hopefully bodes well too.
Nice link by the way - although I think they might be overcooking the genuis Will Robinson thing (lecturing in Japan at age 7?  Yeah right).

Looks like casting has started:



> THE ROBINSONS: LOST IN SPACE (A.K.A. LOST IN SPACE) (WB) - Newcomer Adrianne Palicki has been cast as Judy Robinson in the Frog's revival of the 1965-68 cult-classic, which is now being developed under the title "The Robinsons: Lost In Space." Marta Kristen played Judy in the original CBS series while Heather Graham played her in the 1998 feature film version. The news marks Palicki's first professional acting gig. Doug Petrie, John Woo, Kevin Burns, Jon Jashni, Terence Change and Suzanne Zizzi are the executive producers of "Robinsons," which comes from 20th Century Fox Television and Fox TV Studios.


From www.thefutoncritic.com


----------



## Dave (Feb 6, 2004)

I started a 'Lost in Space' mini-forum in anticipation. There are a lot of fans of the original series in cyberspace and some good websites.

The SciFi channel have picked up the rights to more 'Battlestar Galactica'. I'm not sure on all the legal angles, but apparently this means that even if they don't make more episodes, they will now still have to pay the crew and cast as though they have. Even so, this is the SciFi channel we are talking about, so anything could happen.

I have dug deeply, but I can't find any more news on planned new series at the moment.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2004)

I know they had extended whatever kind of 'holding agreement' they had with the major talent involved, I hope they do make a series, or even just another mini, as it really surprised me how good it was considering all the flak it had taken from the fans of the original series.

*Still Life* is still due to air sometime in the near future, which looks to be somewhat similar in tone to Dead Like Me.  I suppose it must still count as a new pilot to come as it hasn't aired yet even in the US.

Seems like the SciFi shows are a little thin on the ground these days...


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess these are classed as scifi in that broader scifi/fantasy/horror bracket:



> _from scifi wire_
> 
> *Arquette Eyes Medium*
> 
> ...





> _from scifi wire_
> 
> *Greer Does 13 Going On 30*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2004)

How about this:

From thefutoncritic.com



> *MISTER ED *(FOX) - Sherilyn Fenn ("Rude Awakening") will star opposite David Alan Basche in the comedy pilot, a re-imagining of the classic sitcom. She'll play Carlotta, Wilbur's (Basche) wife, who has moved to the country with him and their two children. 20th Century Fox TV and Original Television are behind the project, which will be executive produced by Original's Marty Adelstein, Neil Moritz and Dawn Parouse and "SNL's" Jack Handey.


Madness!

Oh, and I am pretty sure that 13 going on 30 is a movie, rather than a tv show.


----------



## Dave (Feb 13, 2004)

No, I can't believe Mr Ed either. I've only ever seen short excerpts from the original, but it belongs in another time, I can't see how it would work today. 

13 going on 30 must be a movie.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2004)

The DreamWorks SKG Fansite http://www.dreamworksfansite.com/fullstory.php?id=395 has reported a rumor that a TV miniseries is in the works based on the 2002 *Time Machine* movie.



> Exclusive: 'Time Machine' Mini-Series in Works
> 2004-02-20 13:21:55
> Reliable sources have informed me that The Time Machine mini-series is in the works at Warner Bros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 23, 2004)

Arg!  Did you see the 2002 Time Machine?  It was utter dross!

I think my tv watching times are coming to a slow close...


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

No, I haven't seen it, probably because I expected it to be "utter dross"!


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2004)

Scifi Wire reports that Variety have published the cast of 'The Robinsons: Lost in Space' now. Also this on 'Spellbound':



> _from Scifi Wire_
> 
> Fox, meanwhile, gave a green light to the pilot Spellbound, which had originally been set up at NBC, the trade paper reported. Rob Greenberg and Suzanne Martin will write and executive produce the sitcom, about a male witch who falls in love with a mortal woman. Andy Ackerman will direct and also executive produce, the trade paper reported.


----------

